# Bears and Handguns? ? ? ? ? ? ?



## bayrunner (Feb 19, 2005)

Hey Guys___ Have any of you for whatever reason killed a black bear (with handgun .what caliber)on Federal land (you know a place where firearms are not allowed)? What was the outcome (bear wise, legally etc).____THANKS BAYRUNNER


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I once shot a beer can does that count :lol:


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

it only counts if it attacked you first


----------



## wyocarp (Jul 29, 2005)

Bayrunner. Yes, I have shot a bear with a handgun. I am currently hunting with Smith .500's. I have one with a scope and one without. I cast my own bullets which are about 520 grains. You didn't mention where you are planning on hunting. In Wyoming, there is a vel. requiremnt and a overall cartridge length requirement. When are you planning on going and where?


----------

